# Simple top-feed ring



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2017)

I found that I needed better coverage of my watering into coco in my larger pots. I do a hybridized system of RDWC with top-feed into 12" netpots. I use smartpots to hold my coir in to prevent it getting into rez. I had 2 watering lines to feed each pot but still found that I was getting dry spots in the coir. So I used 1/4" silicone airhose and plastic Ts to create a ring with 4 outlets. To equalize the flow to all 4 outlets, I hooked both feeder lines into the ring on opposite sides. 

This is probably old news but for anyone looking for ideas... 

View attachment IMG_20171106_141316077_HDR.jpg


----------

